# 60D Flip Screen Saga [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Yes or no?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">A very good source has come out and said the 60D is just “around the corner” and <em>will</em> feature a flip LCD.</span> </strong></p>
<p>This was the only spec given at this time.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Waleed Essam (Jul 25, 2010)

God no! I hate flip screens 

But maybe, just _maybe_, a flip screen means "optimized for video" and _maybe _"optimized for video" means lower mpix count & better low light IQ and maybe improved low light AF too.

It's 10 am here and the weather is nice today, have my reasons to be overly optimistic  Good thing it's around the corner... I'm curious to see what will this camera turn out to be.


----------



## Michal (Jul 25, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>This was the only spec given at this time.</p>



Love them substantiated rumours. This source has 50% chance of getting it right so it's gonna be either CR1 or CR3 next time we read a rumour from that source.


----------



## Woody (Jul 25, 2010)

I personally do not care for flip screens. But apparently, some people do.

Canon has had flip screens since their Powershot G1 days. I do not understand why it's taken them so long to implement flip screens in DSLRs. Must they wait for Olympus, Sony and Nikon to release something first? Why has Canon lost all their initiative and balls to try out new ideas?

Today, Canon is nothing more than a follower. It's sad really... given their technological prowess.


----------



## Jan (Jul 25, 2010)

However, they still make good cameras, at least DSLRs... 
I'm curious about the 60D... and whether it will have a flip screen or not... 8)


----------



## funkstar (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know if an articulating screen is good or bad, never used one except on my Sanyo Xacti camcorders (HD-800 and HD-1000). If this is an SLR with heavy video optimisations a movable screen is definitely a plus I would think.

I have two reasons for being interested in the 60D. I would love to play around with video on a camera with my collection of lenses, I also have a girlfriend that wants to steel my 40D off me. Tried to placate her with an old 350D, she wasn't having any of it :-\


----------



## lol (Jul 25, 2010)

Given the 7D has moved up to directly attack the D300s, perhaps a 60D with tilting screen would be ideal to target the Sony A5xx which so far has had its own place in the DSLR market. The tilt screen is the feature I miss most having switched away from Sony to Canon in the past. I might not need it often, but when I do need it, I need it and have missed shots from not having it... additional to that, Canon better improve the LV contrast AF speed. Look at Olympus' improvements to the E-P1 since launch.


----------



## PoPO (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't need flip LCD ,it's crumbliness. May be it has affect on weather seal.

but it has some advantage about liveview but i think it isn't look like professional.


----------



## Grumpy (Jul 25, 2010)

PoPO said:


> I don't need flip LCD ,it's crumbliness. May be it has affect on weather seal.
> 
> but it has some advantage about liveview but i think it isn't look like professional.



In all my photographing years, i never had a problem with any weather seal. Infact, none of them was sealed. Yet, i used them in rain and for photographing waterfalls. In the not so olden days, all cameras came with a flip back to change a roll of film. A procedure that requires a user to open the camera and expose the inside to the elements of nature.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope it's the 2000D that gets the side-hinged screen. The bottom-hinged screen on the D5000 is useless on tripods or low on the ground. It also impacts on the screen size and resolution and the VF view. I hope Canon can lessen the thickness by using a backlight-less Super AMOLED screen from Samsung so that the VF won't be smaller and more difficult to look through.


----------



## CamaJan (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it will have it. 8) LCD tech is better than few years back and new camera deserves some new features that would make it stand out.
Also LED backlit LCD would also be a wanted feature.

Touchscreen to. Use it if you like... if you don't like it buttons are still there. Like on Panasonic G2. It adds some cool and useful new features, thats for sure. Costs virtually nothing to implement in hardware.
But hey this is Canon not Panasonic. Maybe that will happen in 5yrs... :-[
The thing I doubt the most in companies like Nikon and Canon is that I feel their software programing division is composed of dinosaurs not looking forward and not thinking innovative. 
(Or marketing isn't telling them what is going on it the world)


----------



## Jan (Jul 25, 2010)

CamaJan said:


> Touchscreen to. Use it if you like... if you don't like it buttons are still there. Like on Panasonic G2. It adds some cool and useful new features, thats for sure. Costs virtually nothing to implement in hardware.


A touchscreen should be a lot more expensive to build. Besides, I think, it would be thicker (not good for a flip screen). And: I like buttons. I want to feel the button, this gives a more secure and faster handling.
I don't know if AMOLED is the screen of choice. All the AMOLED screens I saw on mobiles and stuff like that weren't as good as LCDs as far as color fidelity and so on are concerned...


----------



## spam (Jul 25, 2010)

I like buttons too, but a touch screen can still be easier to use for some operations. The Panasonic G2 has a flip screen that's also a touch screen. It's not particulary thick and it doesn't seem to increase the price of the camera (significantly). The AMOLED screen on Samsung NX10 seem pretty good btw.


----------



## Richard (Jul 25, 2010)

I for one welcome our new flip screen overlords.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 25, 2010)

I welcome a flip screen if it's still 3:2 ratio with the same specs or better than the T2i screen. Then, Im all for it. 8)


----------



## CamaJan (Jul 25, 2010)

Adding capacitive touchscreen ability is quite easy. i believe it is just one more step in manufacturing of applying a very thin, and almost invisible net of sensor wires(?) to the screen.  It is no different in thicknes. LED backlit would make it thinner, to. AMOLED even better... also low power consumption
I saw the description somewhere. even mentioned in G2 review somewhere (dpreview?)

But hey canon knows all of this. But they must feed us those "advancements" in the next 5yrs. SO don't get your hopes up. It's that kind of mind set: "we are professionals" "only proven tech is offered" white coat attitude! LOL! 8)


----------



## -hh (Jul 26, 2010)

Woody said:


> I personally do not care for flip screens. But apparently, some people do.



I still have one on our 4MP Canon A80 .. it certainly has some drawbacks, but it is also a useful tool.



> Today, Canon is nothing more than a follower. It's sad really... given their technological prowess.



It does seem that after the autofocus issues on the Pro body, they've been particularly conservative. 

Thus said, I'm more interested in seeing a good compact "A80" replacement (the A590 doesn't cut it) with a flip screen before I ponder too much about a dSLR with one ... and FWIW, I have to wonder about a touchscreen implementation: how does it know that its my finger, versus my nose?

-hh


----------



## nzmargolies (Jul 26, 2010)

i would love to see it done well.
the one on the a550 sticks to far out so it is impossible to use the viewfinder, and the one on the d5000 is low resolution...


----------



## jius (Jul 26, 2010)

so when are we going to get confirming evidence? Recent dates for announcement were wrong. So what makes this a CR2? Did the source get a previous 'educated guess' correct? Well I work for canon(as a customer) and my rumor from a source i cannot disclose is that the next DSLR from canon will be fully digital, have a screen, rechargeable battery, a mirror that moves up and down (i heard possibly 6 times a second), it will have removeable lens mount, will accept digital media cards, LCD screen and a processing unit. My source tells me it will be better than previous model in its aimed class, but will still cause whinging from certain canon owners. So I guess this should warrant a CR3 as my source is never wrong.


----------



## Aputure (Jul 26, 2010)

lol. hilarious. i hope the swivel LCD screen hype is true. it'll make long exposures and still life studio work that much easier. 



jius said:


> so when are we going to get confirming evidence? Recent dates for announcement were wrong. So what makes this a CR2? Did the source get a previous 'educated guess' correct? Well I work for canon(as a customer) and my rumor from a source i cannot disclose is that the next DSLR from canon will be fully digital, have a screen, rechargeable battery, a mirror that moves up and down (i heard possibly 6 times a second), it will have removeable lens mount, will accept digital media cards, LCD screen and a processing unit. My source tells me it will be better than previous model in its aimed class, but will still cause whinging from certain canon owners. So I guess this should warrant a CR3 as my source is never wrong.


----------



## scott (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't see the value of having a flip screen unless it provides something that the current LCD cannot, such as touch display.
My camcorder has a flip screen that is touch sensitive and allows me to selectively set the exposure. This might be a cool feature for the 60D. Having the ability to click on the screen and have the camera focus or set the exposure might be useful.

Otherwise, keep the flip screen and give me GPS.


----------



## gkreis (Jul 26, 2010)

DD said:


> *Wrong. Its going to be 55D with 16.1 MP!!! I found the ad in a photography mag July edition.*



Right.


----------



## gkreis (Jul 26, 2010)

scott said:


> I don't see the value of having a flip screen unless it provides something that the current LCD cannot, such as touch display.



Have you ever wanted to get a macro shot at eye level for something on the ground? Have you ever wanted to frame a shot while holding over head? Have you ever wanted to shoot video of kids playing, at their eye level?

It gives you far more room for creative shooting.... bring it on. The fixed display cameras are still with us... ;-)




scott said:


> My camcorder has a flip screen that is touch sensitive and allows me to selectively set the exposure. This might be a cool feature for the 60D. Having the ability to click on the screen and have the camera focus or set the exposure might be useful.
> 
> Otherwise, keep the flip screen and give me GPS.



Who says you can't have both?

Imagine holding a dSLR with a large lens and an attached flash and trying to touch a screen to focus. I can't imagine it. Not saying I wouldn't want it, I just can't imagine it. It is a far more appealing idea to me for a very light P&S camera.


----------



## PoPO (Jul 26, 2010)

If it has flip screen but i don't need touch screen because it's difficult for handling.
I want have the button for press. it helps you control some function.>>>comfortable


----------



## PaulRivers (Jul 26, 2010)

I definitely think it should have a swivel screen.

The only complaint about swivel screens that seems valid (but solveable) is that is that on some models they don't fasten to the camera well, and if you're not swiveling they can flop out. That's bad - but it seems like a good design shouldn't have this problem. Heck, we're talking about a dslr here - it's not like size or weight is at a premium, put in a good latching mechanism.

If you're a dslr snob, you're definitely not using liveview anyways. You're using the viewfinder.

The only thing you use it for is navigating menus or reviewing pictures. If you've ever tried to review pictures via the camera screen, you know that a picture which looks bad on the screen can end up looking good at full size on the monitor, and visa versa. So if you lose a few pixels in exchange for the rotating screen, it's not like it's going to make much of a difference anyways.

So what I'm saying is - the screen doesn't do any primary tasks on the dslr anyways. Usually the argument against an articulating screen is that you'll lose a few pixels of resolution, but that isn't going to make or break anything you're doing anyways.

But an articulating screen makes liveview useful - in situations where it's impossible to use the viewfinder, you can finally actually use liveview for something. If you need to hold the camera over your head, if you need to put it down on the ground, to your left or right, put it on a tripod, remotely trigger the camera (you could be standing in front of it!), start a long exposure going without touching the camera...these are all things that liveview + articulating screen can let you do when it's impossible to use the viewfinder.


----------



## gkreis (Jul 26, 2010)

I can now wait patiently for the 60D since my 40D came back from Canon, after replacing the electronics board ($200), and all my lenses are tweaked again for tack sharp focus at no extra cost, THANK YOU CANON! Canon has terrific customer service. I fuss sometimes about their overpixelation syndrome, but you have to admit Canon really knows how to take care of their customers and their equipment.

Time to get out and shoot and leave the 60D behind for dream time....


----------



## egmancera (Jul 26, 2010)

Whatâ€™s the point of bringing a 60D, donâ€™t we have already a 7D and a Rebel xt2i??? Canon will create a camera to be between the 7D and xt2i??? Whatâ€™s the point of it???


----------



## gkreis (Jul 26, 2010)

egmancera said:


> Whatâ€™s the point of bringing a 60D, donâ€™t we have already a 7D and a Rebel xt2i??? Canon will create a camera to be between the 7D and xt2i??? Whatâ€™s the point of it???




You really can't guess, especially in these economic times? The 7D is OVERKILL for many folks and twice the price of the T2i. Sure, 7D features are terrific, but I believe a better bodied and stepped up features from the T2i in a 60D is just what many folks are interested in. Watch the sales figures, if they get it right. If they try something a little more radical and it clicks, then look out... out of the park.


----------



## noobie (Jul 26, 2010)

Why is Canon introducing another camera? MONEY, people like to buy things (*Look at why our economy is so jacked*) Canon is playing off of peoples desire to get the next best thing, and when they do upgrade to a new camera they usually buy a new lens or two, with some supporting Canon apparel. This is business as usual. Now they have at least 2 camera updates a year.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jul 26, 2010)

gkreis said:


> I can now wait patiently for the 60D since my 40D came back from Canon, after replacing the electronics board ($200), and all my lenses are tweaked again for tack sharp focus at no extra cost, THANK YOU CANON! Canon has terrific customer service. I fuss sometimes about their overpixelation syndrome, but you have to admit Canon really knows how to take care of their customers and their equipment.
> 
> Time to get out and shoot and leave the 60D behind for dream time....



My Canon s90 has developed 3 bad pixels, right in the middle of the picture. There's no official way for me to fix this on my own.

When I asked at the store about a warranty replacement, they said sure - they could ship my camera into Canon, and I would get it back - in 4-6 WEEKS.

How long did it take to get your camera back? I don't know about you, but the "we'll fix your camera and you'll get it back in 6 weeks" isn't feasible for me - for that amount of time, I'd have to buy a 2nd camera to cover the gap.


----------



## wuschba (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder how long "just around the corner" might be... ???


----------



## CamaJan (Jul 27, 2010)

Retail sending it to manufacturer time... that sound reasonable to me. It takes time and I guess they always have other things lined up to do before your item comes along. Anyway it is probably a wide estimate... could be shorter, but probably not longer. 8)

Oh, and you should always have 2 cameras! : ;D ;D


----------



## gkreis (Jul 28, 2010)

PaulRivers said:


> My Canon s90 has developed 3 bad pixels, right in the middle of the picture. There's no official way for me to fix this on my own.
> 
> When I asked at the store about a warranty replacement, they said sure - they could ship my camera into Canon, and I would get it back - in 4-6 WEEKS.
> 
> How long did it take to get your camera back? I don't know about you, but the "we'll fix your camera and you'll get it back in 6 weeks" isn't feasible for me - for that amount of time, I'd have to buy a 2nd camera to cover the gap.



It took about 1 1/2 weeks the first time, when they repaired the electronics. But when it came back, I realized the focus issues were back again. So they paid shipping there and back and did the adjustments for no charge. I sent on a Monday and it was back on Friday.

I wonder if the dSLR cameras get better treatment than P&S? Was that official Canon support? Call Canon direct.


----------



## gkreis (Jul 28, 2010)

wuschba said:


> I wonder how long "just around the corner" might be... ???



I wonder if Canon has a strategy to 'game' the rumor mill and use it to buy time for their products? They could easily let a little line out here and there from CR2s, who may not even know they are being played, and keep the faithful faithful.

Is this a strong dose of paranoia I am dealing with or just a little? ;-)


----------



## wuschba (Jul 29, 2010)

gkreis said:


> Is this a strong dose of paranoia I am dealing with or just a little? ;-)


Considering what other companys do? No 

But I guess that Canon shouldn't push their luck to much here - the 60D is just too late anyway and from what I read here and in other forums a lot of potential customers went to 550D/7D or Nikon already...


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope Canon don't do any thing wild here the 40D and 50D where fine cameras so a updated 50D with a new sensor would be just fine by me


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 29, 2010)

Since CRGuy is still busy playing StarCraft 2: Wings of Liberty (Protoss FTMFW, BTW  ), he may have missed the DxO slip about the 60D in their product roadmap:

http://www.dxo.com/uk/photo/dxo_optics_pro/product_editions/roadmap_dop_modules

From: http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_60D.html


----------



## Rocky (Jul 31, 2010)

A few people in this forum have been wanting a new DSLR body that is even smaller than the Rebel and uses EF lens. Some have been quoting that film SLR were made smaller than the Rebel. I hope that they realize that there is no grip on the small SLR and the lens mount are smaller in the old days. I just cannot see that anything smaller than the Rebel with hand grip and EF mount can still fit in an adult's hand. As it is now, even the 40D has only about 1/2 inch on the non-grip side of the body and about 3/4 inch between the grip and the lens.


----------



## dustysensor (Aug 1, 2010)

I would stay as far away from the 60D as possible! :-[ - I have owned a 40D for just over 2 years and the shutter box failed. As per others on the net, this is not uncommon. Unless the 60D uses other shutters not related to the xxD series cameras I wouldnt buy it. - I have since bought the 7D. That uses the 1D series pro shutter. Much more confidence there. No problems so far. I cant see wanting a 60D over a 7D anyway. Canon has dropped the ball as of late. First with 1D mk III focus issues, the 40D shutter, as well as some lackluster L lenses.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 1, 2010)

I have similar problem with my 20D also. The shutter release button failed after 3 years. When did you get the information about the 7D and MK I shutter button are " pro grade"?? Thanks


----------



## dustysensor (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Rocky - I got info on the 7D shutter from reading pro reviews - dont know which one it was. The shutter release button is ANOTHER issue with the xxD series. I also had some intermittent problems with the shutter button not working. That is due to dirt getting into the button mechanism. My main problem was with the shutter itself. It now freezes up when I take a picture. The camera shuts down with the mirror up and will not respond without taking the battery out and putting it back in. The camera is non functional. The repair cost would be at least $300 for the shutter mechanism replacement. Not to mention, I would have to repair the release button as well. That would add to the cost. To further complicate it, I would end up with another crap 40D shutter and a release button that could possibly fail again when it gets dirty! - This camera is crap - plan and simple. After the warranty is up you can consider it disposable.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 23, 2018)

If the 60D is not mirrorless and does not have a flippy screen I'm not buying it.
(I meant to say this in 2010).


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 23, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> If the 60D is not mirrorless and does not have a flippy screen I'm not buying it.
> (I meant to say this in 2010).



Now that’s what I call slooooowww !


----------



## slclick (Jan 23, 2018)

67D


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 25, 2018)

slclick said:


> 67D



I was going to post something extraordinarily witty. But I can't beat this!


----------

